
Hackers Explain Why They Supposedly Took Down PSN and Xbox Live - evo_9
http://kotaku.com/hackers-explain-why-they-supposedly-took-down-psn-and-x-1675448709
======
Jeremy1026
Those asshats. They can say whatever they want, but at the end of the day they
did it to be asshats.

